# Nikon's extraordinary losses



## Dave Maciak (Mar 17, 2021)

In a podcast Tony and Chelsea Northrop discuss the financial woes of Nikon.   They say (NOT ME)
that perhaps in 5 years no more Nikon.  Ten years, more probable.  Even to the point of tossing around the idea of a merger and like the idea of Apple or Samsung as partners.
As the owner of 6 Nikons, and many lenses--it concerns me.
The podcast is titled Nikon's extraordinary losses.
Samkon?


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 17, 2021)

It is serious but I don't believe a word coming out of that guys mouth for what its worth.


----------



## Soocom1 (Mar 17, 2021)

Ditto on Northrop.

I have been hearing alot about Nikon and its impending death.

We don't know what will happen. they could file tomorrow for all I know.

But when I read that Nikons numbers look like this:

Nikon report

"
1. Performance and Financial Position
(1) Qualitative Information regarding Consolidated Operating Results
During the nine months ended December 31, 2020, in the Imaging Products Business, the shrinkage trend of the
digital camera market persisted, although signs of recovery were seen in the market conditions that were worsened by
the spread of COVID-19. In the Precision Equipment Business, capital investments were solid for both mid-to-small
size and large-size panels in the FPD-related field. Capital investments in the semiconductor-related field were on a
recovery trend. In the Healthcare Business, market conditions generally remained dull in both the bioscience field and
the ophthalmic diagnosis field due to the spread of COVID-19, but there have also been some recent signs of
recovery.
Under these circumstances, during the nine months ended December 31, 2020, revenue fell by 118,203 million
yen (26.6%) year on year to 326,258 million yen. The Group recorded an operating loss of 36,762 million
yen (operating profit of 21,569 million yen was posted in the same period of the previous fiscal year), loss before
income taxes of 27,931 million yen (profit before income taxes of 25,918 million yen in the same period of the
previous fiscal year), and loss attributable to owners of the parent of 23,434 million yen (profit attributable to
owners of the parent of 20,229 million yen in the same period of the previous fiscal year). For the three months ended
December 31, 2020, the Group recorded an operating profit of 9,873 million yen."

(thats around $90 Million in profit) 
There is a problem yes.   Read the whole report for yourself.

I am sure Canon, sony, hell even hasselblad has similar language.


----------



## Soocom1 (Mar 17, 2021)

Here: 

Canon Reports







So me thinks this is more hyperbole than anything else.


----------



## cgw (Mar 17, 2021)

Northrop's a click-bait impresario, not a CPA. Lots of serious serious financial downdrafts well-understood by most of us hereabouts but it remains that Nikon is troubled by its position. Drifting toward high-end products could be a way out.


----------



## Dave Maciak (Mar 17, 2021)

Soocom1 said:


> Ditto on Northrop.
> 
> I have been hearing alot about Nikon and its impending death.
> 
> ...



I've read the report.  Don't know what to think except Nikon is a big company and I'm hoping the podcast is more
opinion than fact.  I personally just can't think of losing a nearly 50 year friend.  Also, not too sure about a merger;
the larger company in the deal would be the one whose ideas would probably prevail.  Good or bad.
Fingers crossed!  And thanks for pulling up the report.


----------



## RowdyRay (Mar 17, 2021)

Well...if it does happen, it's my fault. Decided to switch to Nikon. Figures.


----------



## Soocom1 (Mar 17, 2021)

Dave Maciak said:


> Soocom1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ditto on Northrop.
> ...


I wouldn't worry too much. 
Nikon did drop the rifle scope market for some bizarre reason, but cest la vie. 

I would worry more about Nikon if the rest of their business went belly up. 

Minolta merged with Konica for God's sake. Konica? A once thriving camera manufacturer and one whos number sketchy at worst but still alive then sold to Sony? 

Bad move!  


But Nikon re-structured and along with the COVID nonsense, their numbers i believe have suffered. 
So too Canon, and even Sony has issues. 
Just that Nikon's camera line has had some setbacks and this is to be expected.  In another year we'll know if its terminal.


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 17, 2021)

One thing that seems to be certain for all Camera manufacturer's is the digital camera market is declining, thanks in part to the cell phone. However most camera manufacturers seem to be rapidly moving into the medical field, something that holds a lot more growth potential. Nikon's Healthcare Business Unit, has some pretty solid footing there. Whether companies will continue to pour money into the shrinking camera market remains to be seen sometimes in business, no matter how much you like a product line, you just have to let it die.


----------



## JBPhotog (Mar 17, 2021)

This graph is from Nikon Rumors and represents all brands of ILC's : Maybe Nikon won't exit the camera market? - Nikon Rumors


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 18, 2021)

@JBPhotog as I posted earlier I don't think Nikon, Canon or even Pentax are going out of business, but I do think there will be changes as they evolve to meet market demands, including diversifying into product lines unrelated to cameras.

The graph you posted while interesting could be misleading as there will be an upsurge in sales of new technology (IE mirrorless) until the newness wears off. Once all the "gotta have the latest" people buy, then you'll see a leveling off, because the cell phone remains the elephant in the room.


----------



## cgw (Mar 18, 2021)

NR isn't always forthcoming about its reliance on CIPA tables. Have a look at those sometime without the NR "analysis."


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 18, 2021)

those guys said the exact same thing several years ago, and several years before that.
its clickbait.
What's going to be gone in 5-10 years is hopefully their dreadfully boring podcasts.


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 18, 2021)

10 pages of Nikon dying.......   Nikon is dying?

and what I said......

The Nikon rep was at the camera store I work at last week and I asked him if Nikon is dying and if he needs to look for another job.

His reply......."Stop believing everything you read on the internet"......................


----------



## JBPhotog (Mar 18, 2021)

smoke665 said:


> @JBPhotog as I posted earlier I don't think Nikon, Canon or even Pentax are going out of business, but I do think there will be changes as they evolve to meet market demands, including diversifying into product lines unrelated to cameras.
> 
> The graph you posted while interesting could be misleading as there will be an upsurge in sales of new technology (IE mirrorless) until the newness wears off. Once all the "gotta have the latest" people buy, then you'll see a leveling off, because the cell phone remains the elephant in the room.



@smoke665 I agree, they are not going out of business anytime soon and Nikon, Canon and Pentax are already diversified into many other industry sectors unrelated to photography and have been for many years if not decades.

The current trends may indicate the resizing of all photographic brands as the need diminishes but it is clear, mirrorless cameras are the new direction. As soon as MILC's can compete equally or exceed a DSLR's capability, all brands will cease production of DSLR's.

I also agree as mobile phone cameras get better people will not see the need to buy a dedicated camera, this has been reported by numerous financial analyses of the camera industry in the past few years.


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 18, 2021)

JBPhotog said:


> all brands will cease production of DSLR's.



If the multiple statements by Rioch are true, they plan on going down swinging a DSLR. If you'll recall they made a foray into the mirroless market back in 2012, it only stayed on the market for a year. There really isn't an advantage for them to try it again


----------



## snowbear (Mar 18, 2021)

I’m not too worried: I don’t think my cameras and lenses will self-destruct if something happens to them.


----------



## BasilFawlty (Apr 8, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> It is serious but I don't believe a word coming out of that guys mouth for what its worth.


When he says “I’m Tony Northrop” - I believe that much.


----------



## Original katomi (Apr 9, 2021)

Ok I am not a Nikon user so I am outside looking in knowing nothing
So i ask these questions
If at noon today (pick your own time zone) Nikon said that’s it we are done close shop go home
1 would your cameras and lenses suddenly stop working
2 would all the people/firms that sale and or repair Nikon suddenly stop doing so
3 how long would it be before above said, “ sorry mate/Mrs it’s to old can’t help”.


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 9, 2021)

In my opinion, Nikon's problems have to be linked to the decline of the DSLR.


----------



## BD-photog (Apr 10, 2021)

Nikon isn't going anywhere. There are way too many people who own the lenses and will keep buying cameras to match their system. It's entirely possible that Nikon will be acquired and the technology merged with another system, but Nikon-mount camera-systems (whether made by Nikon or made by the newly formed Nikon-Sony or Nikon-Fuji or whatever) will continue to exist for the foreseeable future, IMO.


----------

